# Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: EKL Peter?



## G5. (16. Juli 2012)

*Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: EKL Peter?*

Update 22.8.: Der Text unten ist alt, weiter geht es bei den neuen Beiträgen.

Hallo,
ich betreibe den PC im Gehäuse eines PowerMac G5 derzeit übergangsweise mit 2 Gehäuselüftern  (Enermax Cluster 120mm, Enermax TB Silence 80mm). Unter Last (Battlefield 3) wird er ziemlich laut, aber auch im Idle besteht noch Luft nach oben. Optimal wäre ein fast unhörbarer Zustand im Idle und ein möglichst leiser unter Last. Daher möchte ich mich nun etwas vorgezogen der Lüfteroptimierung widmen.

Zur Hardware:

Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3
i5-760 @ boxed
MSI GTX 470 TwinFrozr II (demnächst andere Graka, jedoch ebenfalls mit guter Luftkühlung)
4x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile
3,5" HDD @ Sythe Ita Kaze
Super Flower Golden Green 600W NT

Derzeit geplant:
Seasonic X-660 statt des Super Flower NT

Mehr Enermax-Lüfter (bin mit den jetzigen 2 sehr zufrieden), dabei habe ich mir bisher 2 Vorgehensweisen überlegt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Erläuterung der Skizze (sorry für die Qualität, ist mit dem Finger auf dem Tablet gemacht):
- Blickrichtung ist von vorne nach hinten
- die Zahl steht für die Größe, 8=80mm, 12=120mm
- ein x neben der Zahl steht für den Enermax Cluster (mit weißen LEDs)
- ein o für den Enermax TB Silence (ohne LEDs)
- der schwarze Bereich ist das NT, das sehr weit vorne im Gehäuse auf der Seite steht, das Mainboard befindet sich auf der anderen Seite (inverted ATX, also Graka oben, CPU unten
- Ganz oben in einem separaten Gehäuseabschnitt sind Festplatten und opt. Laufwerk

Welche Variante haltet ihr für sinnvoller? Sollte man noch einem CPU-Kühler dazu nehmen (dieser müsste jedoch äußerst kompakt und leicht, ähnlich wie der boxed von Intel, sein).


----------



## the.hai (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lüfterwahl (für Casemod)*

da bei lüftern größer=langsamer=leiser bei gleichem airflow heißt. wenn ich das richtig deute, kannst du 3x 120? einbaun. ich würde die vorderen beiden durch staubfilter reinsaugend und den hinteren rausblasend montieren. durch den überdruck im gehäuse sollte es auch staubfrei bleiben 

meinste nicht das reicht?

von den 80er würde ich mich fernhalten oder man regelt sie halt soweit runter, dass man nichts mehr hört, sie dann aber auch nichts mehr bringen...^^


----------



## G5. (16. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Antwort

Da es keine Halterungen für Lüfter gibt in dem Case habe ich freie Wahl (wie ich sie festmache weiß ich noch nicht). 3 120er passen locker rein, der untere würde aber gut 20% direkt gegen das Netzteil pusten (etwa 2-3 cm entfernt).
Einen Staubfilter würde ich (wenn er nicht unbedingt nötig ist) gerne weglassen, da das Case vorne und hinten komplett grob perforiert ist und man die Lüfter mit den LEDs gut von außen sehen kann. Ein Staubfilter würde diese Sicht denke ich zu stark blockieren.
Wenn hinten ein Lüfter ausreicht wäre das perfekt, da ich dort kaum Platz habe durch die hohe Kabelanzahl (Backpanel des Mainboards ist "tief" im Case und mit Adapterkabeln mit dem Backpanel des Gehäuses verbunden).

Für die CPU scheint es keine Alternative zum mitgelieferten Kühler zu geben. Der dürfte mit dem veränderten Setup wohl der lauteste Faktor im Idle sein. Die Graka dreht selbst im jetzigen Zustand nur unter Last in den deutlich hörbaren Bereich hoch (sofern ich das Geräusch richtig zuordne).

Edit: Jedesmal wenn ich 80mm geschrieben habe, meinte ich 92mm. Peinlich Aber ich denke in der Sache macht es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## G5. (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lüfterwahl (für Casemod)*

Um mehr Platz für die Verlängerungskabel zu schaffen überlege ich, das Mainboard noch tiefer ins Case hineinzuziehen. Positiver Nebeneffekt: Es würde Platz für einen CPU-Kühler frei werden (im Moment ist das NT im Weg).

Zur Veranschaulichung 2 Skizzen:

Ist-Zustand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Planung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gehäuselüfter sind derzeit so geplant, dass sie sich jeweils vor dem Front- bzw. Backpanel befinden (im 2. Fall würden sie sich vor dem Mainboard befinden). Der Luftstrom ist von links (vorne) nach rechts geplant, könnte aber auch in die andere Richtung gehen, wenn das besser ist.

Vor der CPU wäre damit mehr Platz. Es würde ziemlich genau die auf dem Mainboard um die CPU markierte Fläche frei werden. Bis zur Gehäusewand wären es vom Mainboard aus ca. 14 cm. Der Lüfter sollte also nicht höher als ca. 13 cm sein. Welcher CPU-Lüfter wäre für diese Anforderungen optimal (es geht nicht um OC-Potenzial, sondern nur um die Reduzierung der Lautsärke)?

Von dem Bild ausgehend (inverted ATX): Wo würde der Lüfter des entsprechenden CPU-Kühlers vom Mainboard aus sitzen bzw. die Luft hinpusten? Wenn ich das von anderen Bildern richtig übertrage müsste er links sitzen (beim Arbeitsspeicher) und die Luft nach rechts (also teilweise gegen das NT) pusten, bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen

Edit: Habe jetzt bei mer Suche diesen hier gefunden, der müsste ja von der Größe her passen, wenn der Lüfter beim Arbeitsspeicher angebracht wird: Alpenföhn Sella http://geizhals.de/601154
Ist der optimal oder kennt ihr einen leiseren, der nicht größer ist (bzw. nur so wenig größer, dass er trotzdem passt?


----------



## the.hai (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompakter CPU-Lüfter (für Casemod) - Update 2: Alpenföhn Sella oder geht es leiser?*

naja, der lüfter ist wieder klein und "laut". was spricht gegen eine kompakt-wakü? dann kannste einfach den 120er radi vorn ein/aus lüfter hängen


----------



## G5. (17. Juli 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> naja, der lüfter ist wieder klein und "laut". was spricht gegen eine kompakt-wakü? dann kannste einfach den 120er radi vorn ein/aus lüfter hängen


 
Vielen Dank für die Antwort

Klein und laut klingt nicht so gut, gibt es keinen der leise ist bei kompakter Größe? Muss nicht für OC reichen.

Wasserkühlung habe ich aufgrund von Wartungsaufwand, Kosten und Lautstärke bei kleinen/günstigen Systemen nicht näher ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## the.hai (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompakter CPU-Lüfter (für Casemod) - Update 2: Alpenföhn Sella oder geht es leiser?*

Komplettsets | Geizhals.at Deutschland

so ein system würde dir ne menge bastelei ersparen 

Wartungsaufwand ist bei diesen dingern gleich null und lautstärke höngt vom 120er lüfter ab.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/226191-v-corsair-hydro-80-a-2.html

da könnteste ne h80 kriegen für 60€ inkl porto und leiseren/besseren lüftern, das ding kostet neu min 80€


----------



## G5. (17. Juli 2012)

Danke für den Tipp, deine Antworten helfen mir wirklich weiter

Preislich ist das natürlich schon eine ganz andere Kategorie als bei der Luftkühlung. Aber wenn die Wartung nicht aufwändiger im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung ist und die Komponenten bis auf den Lüfter lautlos sind ist es dennoch interessant. Bewertungen sind ziemlich durchwachsen bei diesen Systemen leider.

Falls mit der Bastelei das Versetzen des Mainboards gemeint ist: Das werde ich unabhängig vom Kühler auf jeden Fall durchführen.

Werde mir das mit dem H80 für 60€ aber dennoch überlegen. Kannst du vielleicht noch eine Alternative mit Luftkühlung empfehlen? Wäre schon, einen Vergleich zu haben (gerade im Bezug auf Lautstärke).

Hier nochmal der nutzbare Bereich soweit ich das einschätzen kann (in grau dargestellt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Höhe sind es ca. 13 cm Freiraum.


----------



## the.hai (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompakter CPU-Lüfter (für Casemod) - Update 2: Alpenföhn Sella oder geht es leiser?*

da ich selbst komplett wakü nutze, bin ich leider absolut raus, was brauchbare prozzikühler angeht 

aber im grunde dürfte jeder reichn, da du ja kein oc planst, es ja eher nur um PASSEND geht^^ ich denke du solltest in den einschlägigen shops durch kommentare wühlen und abmaße prüfen.

ich würde nach nem schmalen towerkühler guggn, der nen 120er lüfter hat.

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Alpenfoehn/Triglav/921708/?

vlt sowas , aber wiegesagt, ich kenn mich mit denen nicjht wirklich aus.


----------



## G5. (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompakter CPU-Lüfter (für Casemod) - Update 2: Alpenföhn Sella oder geht es leiser?*

Danke, genau es geht nur um passend und leise. Der verlinkte sieht schonmal sehr gut aus, von der Breite her optimal. Leider ist er mit 163,5mm zu hoch.
Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich einen Kühler mit diesem Aufbau in einer geringeren Höhe finde. Vermutlich ist das aber nur mit einem 92mm Lüfter machbar. Falls jemand einen Tipp hat wäre ich dafür natürlich dankbar.


----------



## G5. (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompakter CPU-Lüfter (für Casemod) - Update 2: Alpenföhn Sella oder geht es leiser?*

Nach einigem Suchen bin ich auf einen leisen, aber kompakten Lüfter von Noctua gestoßen: Noctua NF-B9 PWM (14350045) | Geizhals Deutschland
Leider ist der ziemlich breit und ich müsste ihn mit nur einem Lüfter betreiben.

Mein Favorit ist daher derzeit diese Lösung: Alpenföhn Sella (da sehr schmal) + z. B. diesen Lüfter statt des mitgelieferten:
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PE-P, 92x92x25mm, 500-1800rpm, 14-65m³/h, 3-20dB(A) | Geizhals Deutschland

Damit sollte er ja eigentlich nicht mehr zu hören sein. Oder hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag?


----------



## the.hai (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompakter CPU-Lüfter (für Casemod) - Update 2: Alpenföhn Sella oder geht es leiser?*

welchen noctua meinst du? weil der obere link ist ein lüfter, kein kühler.

jetzt wärste mit kühler+neuen lüfter aber auch bei 30€, da würde ich es ja eher mal mit ner bigwater a80 probiern, was ja ab 40€ losgeht und effizienter sein dürfte, wenn die quali stimmt


----------



## G5. (18. Juli 2012)

Oh, da hab ich den falschen Link kopiert. Meinte den hier: http://geizhals.de/482798
Aber der ist doch schon sehr breit und dann auch noch mit 2 Lüftern.

Bigwater kommt wenn ich das richtig sehe ohne alternativen Lüfter auf bis zu 43 dBA, da müsste also auch ein neuer Lüfter her. Ein Problem scheint in meinem Fall auch die Länge der Schläuche zu sein.

Wenn Sella + Noiseblocker eine geringe Lautstärke (zumindest unterhalb der verbauten GTX 470)  haben wäre das denke ich für ca. 28 € eine gute Option im Bereich Luftkühlung bei diesen Anforderungen.


----------



## the.hai (18. Juli 2012)

Die lautstärke bezieht sich meines wissens nach immer auf max drehzahl. Da ein 120er bei grösserer kühlfläche aber langsamer drehen muss um den gleichen volumenstrom pro kühlfläche(sella-kleinerer lüfter und kleinere fläche) zu erreichen, würde ich denken, dass er leiser ist. Letztendlich entscheidet die praxis. 
Wenn du bei einem guten shop bestellt, kannste ja beide ordern, vergleichen und einen retoure schicken.
Würde vlt noch den noctua kühler mitbestellen und auch den vergleichen, ein lüfter kann zur not ab bleiben. Denn wenn er ne grössere fläche als der sella hat und du ja eh kein oc machst.


----------



## G5. (18. Juli 2012)

Danke. Ja, ich bezog mich immer auf die Maximallautstärke (und die liegt bei Noiseblocker/Noctua laut Angabe trotz nur 92mm bei unter 20dBA).
Das mit dem Durchprobieren ist eine gute Idee, werde es jedoch wenn nacheinander machen. Also probiere ich erstmal aufgrund der geringsten Größe den Sella mit Noiseblocker und werde ggf. danach mal eine Wasserkühlung testen.


----------



## Mr Iös (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompakter CPU-Lüfter (für Casemod) - Update 2: Alpenföhn Sella oder geht es leiser?*

Welche Maße darf der Kühler denn maximal haben?


----------



## G5. (18. Juli 2012)

Da die Umpositionierung des Mainboards noch nicht abgeschlossen ist kann ich das leider nicht genau sagen. Ausgehend von der Skizze in Post #8: Nach oben ist Platz bis zur Graka, nach links ist Platz bis über den RAM, nach unten bis zum Gehäuseboden (ca. 2 cm unterhalb der Mainboardkante) und nach rechts ist kein Platz.
Bis zur anderen Gehäusewand sind es ca. 13,5 cm (für die Höhe des Kühlers).


----------



## Mr Iös (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompakter CPU-Lüfter (für Casemod) - Update 2: Alpenföhn Sella oder geht es leiser?*

Was hälst du von Topflow-Kühlern wie dem von be quiet!?


----------



## G5. (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompakter CPU-Lüfter (für Casemod) - Update 2: Alpenföhn Sella oder geht es leiser?*

Top-Flow ist nicht ganz mein Fall, außer es gibt Vorteile bei Lautstärke oder Kühlung.

Den Sella inkl. Noiseblocker habe ich heute verbaut, der passt von den Maßen her sehr gut. Testen konnte ich ihn noch nicht, das werde ich dann unter Windows nachholen. Ich kann aber schonmal sagen, dass sich die Geräuchkulisse verbessert hat. Ein relativ lautes Geräusch besteht zwar noch, aber ich tippe da eher auf die Grafikkarte oder den hinteren Lüfter (läuft derzeit auf 100%, da ich noch keine Lüftersteuerung habe).


----------



## bimon (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompakter CPU-Lüfter (für Casemod) - Update 2: Alpenföhn Sella oder geht es leiser?*

Wäre cool, wenn du dann mal berichten könntest wie es sich mit der Kühlleistung/Lautstärker so verhält mit Sella/Noiseblocker. Habe auch schon mit der Kombination geliebäugelt um den boxed (allerdings bei einer andern CPU) zu ersetzen.


----------



## G5. (22. Juli 2012)

Ok, das kann ich gerne machen. Könnte z. B. Temperatur/Umdrehungen im Leerlauf und unter BF3 sowie prime95 beobachten. Lautstärke kann ich leider nur subjektiv bewerten.

Die Temperaturen verfolge ich derzeit mit SpeedFan, aber irgendwie weiß ich nicht ganz, ob und wo dort die Drehzahl für den CPU-Lüfter steht. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## the.hai (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompakter CPU-Lüfter (für Casemod) - Update 2: Alpenföhn Sella oder geht es leiser?*

naja, wenn der cpu fan aufm richtigen header sitzt, dann sollte speedfan doch eigentlich ne anzeige haben.

CPUFAN: 1000Rpm zum Beispiel

oder zeigts garkeine Lüfter an?

wenn nich besorg dir mal everest  is ein schönes monitoring tool, von oc, zu temps, drehzahlen, hardware, das ding zeigt dir ALLES


----------



## G5. (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompakter CPU-Lüfter (für Casemod) - Update 2: Alpenföhn Sella oder geht es leiser?*

Der CPU-Fan sitzt auf dem dafür vorgesehenen Header.

SpeedFan sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Everest sieht man gar nichts unter Sensoren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wenn ich beide als Admin ausführe steht etwas mehr da, aber aber welcher Lüfter jetzt der CPU-Lüfter sein soll weiß ich nicht. Bei Everest stehen nur die Festplatten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompakter CPU-Lüfter (für Casemod) - Update 2: Alpenföhn Sella oder geht es leiser?*

trick 17 

öffne speedfan und blockier mal einen lüfter  dannn siehste ja welcher auf 0 springt^^


----------



## G5. (18. August 2012)

*AW: Kompakter CPU-Lüfter (für Casemod) - Update 2: Alpenföhn Sella oder geht es leiser?*

Etwas verspätet noch meine Eindrücke zum Standardlüfter (92mm) vom Sella. Hab den mal an eine Lüftersteuerung angecshlossen. Bis etwa 60% ist der noch ok, aber darüber wird er extrem laut. Ein gleichgroßer Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro (ca. gleicher Luftdurchsatz) und ein Enermax UCTB9 (weniger Luftdurchsatz) sind aus meiner Sicht deutlich leiser. Jedenfalls wurde es schlagartig leise, sobald ich den Alpenföhn Lüfter blockiert habe.

Die Lautstärke vom Noiseblocker/Enermax bei 100% hat der Alpenföhn bei ca. 65-70% würde ich schätzen.


----------



## G5. (21. August 2012)

*Kompakter CPU-Lüfter (für Casemod) - Update 2: Alpenföhn Sella oder geht es leiser?*

Ich habe gerade von der neuen, kleinen Variante des Macho (120mm) gehört

Nach meinen Messungen sind zwischen dem Sella und der Gehäusewand ca. 3 cm Luft. Wenn ich das richtig sehe müsste der Macho 120 dann ja gerade so passen, oder?

Und ist es schlimm, wenn er die Gehäusewand (Material: Aluminium) leicht berührt? Bzw. sollte ich die Stelle am Gehäuse lieber mit Isolierband o. ä. abkleben?

Bin nicht auf den Macho 120 mm fixiert, habe den nur gewählt, weil die große Variante hier so oft empfohlen wird. Kann also auch ein anderer Kühler mit > 92 mm Lüfter werden.

PS: Macht es Sinn, den vorhanden Lüfter des Macho wie beim Sella zu ersetzen (z. B. durch diesen: http://geizhals.de/820091 oder den hier: http://geizhals.de/357975)?


----------



## Eddy@Nanoxia (22. August 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen?*

Auch wenn ich etwas voreingenommen bin, aber den Sella mit dem Macho 120 zu vergleichen ist irgendwie Sinnfrei da der Sella in einer klar niedrigeren Leistungsklasse spielt, immerhin kostet er ja auch klar weniger. 
Mit etwas Googlen wird manauch zwei Tests zum Macho 120 finden die zeigen das er in der Leistungsklasse eines EKL Matterhorn Pure mit spielt. 

Und es schadet weder dem Kühler noch dem Gehäuse wenn die Heatpipes eines Kühlers die Seitenwand berühren. Nur bitte nicht auf die Idee kommen die Heatpipes zu kürzen. Hin und wieder kommt der eine oder andere auf die Idee dies zu tun


----------



## G5. (22. August 2012)

*Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen?*

Danke für die Antwort

Das mit dem Berühren des Gehäuse beruhigt mich schonmal, hatte Angst dass da irgendwie Strom durchfließt oder so.

Zum Vergleich mit dem Sella. Ich habe ja an meinem Sella einen Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro verbaut, was ihn ja hinsichtlich Lautstärke aufwertet. Aber von der Kühlleistung wird er auch damit nicht mit dem Macho 120 mithalten können, das stimmt.

Ich werde den Wechsel machen. Eine Frage dazu noch: Bringt es etwas, den Standardlüfter vom Macho 120 zu ersetzen?

Falls ja, welcher davon wäre am besten geeignet (oder ein ganz anderer)?
http://geizhals.de/820099
http://geizhals.de/820091
http://geizhals.de/503938
http://geizhals.de/368874
http://geizhals.de/357975


----------



## Eddy@Nanoxia (22. August 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen?*

Ich würde immer erst mal den normalen Lüfter austesten. Wenn das Board gut regelt, halte ich einen Austausch bei den meisten Kühlern gar nicht für Notwendig. 
Es kommt auch immer darauf an wie empfindlich man selbst ist. Lautstärke zu "definieren" ist eine derart subjektive Sache das man im Grunde nur sehr grobe Empfehlungen machen kann.


----------



## Uter (22. August 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen?*



Eddy@PC-Cooling.de schrieb:


> Nur bitte nicht auf die Idee kommen die Heatpipes zu kürzen. Hin und wieder kommt der eine oder andere auf die Idee dies zu tun


 Eine Ausnahme bilden Kühler, die aus optischen Gründen eine Abdeckung auf den Heatpipes haben, aber auch dort sollte man wissen, was man tut.



G5. schrieb:


> Das mit dem Berühren des Gehäuse beruhigt mich schonmal, hatte Angst dass da irgendwie Strom durchfließt oder so.


Wenn Strom durch den Kühler fließt, dann hast du ein grundelegendes Montageproblem. 



G5. schrieb:


> Falls ja, welcher davon wäre am besten geeignet (oder ein ganz anderer)?


 Falls es einer der genannten werden soll, dann würde ich den ersten testen, da die Lüfter aber noch neu am Markt sind kann man noch nichts über die Lebenserwartung sagen. 



Eddy@PC-Cooling.de schrieb:


> Ich würde immer erst mal den normalen Lüfter austesten. Wenn das Board gut regelt, halte ich einen Austausch bei den meisten Kühlern gar nicht für Notwendig.
> Es kommt auch immer darauf an wie empfindlich man selbst ist. Lautstärke zu "definieren" ist eine derart subjektive Sache das man im Grunde nur sehr grobe Empfehlungen machen kann.


 /sign

btw: 
*Das Pushen von Threads ist unerwünscht. Entsprechender Beitrag entfernt.*


----------



## G5. (22. August 2012)

*Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen?*

Ok, dann probier ich es erstmal mit dem Standardlüfter. Danke


----------



## Eddy@Nanoxia (22. August 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen?*

Keine Ursache


----------



## G5. (26. August 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen?*

Der Macho 120 ist nun verbaut

Leider ist er extrem laut. Schon ohne Last ist der PC jetzt lauter als vorher (Sella+Noiseblocker) mit Last. Sobald ich den Lüfter vom Macho blockiere ist es plötzlich leise.

Kann es sein, dass der Lüfter vom Macho so viel lauter ist? Oder deutet das eher auf falsche Einstellungen/Montage hin?

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dreht der Lüfter zu schnell oder ist das normal und er ist einfach zu laut?


----------



## beren2707 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: Macho 120 extrem laut*

Der Lüfter dreht zu schnell; der 120er vom kleinen Macho lässt sich zwischen 600-1500 U/Min. regeln, deiner läuft im Leerlauf schon bei 1100 U/Min. Versuche mal, im BIOS etwas an der Lüftersteuerung zu ändern; evtl. auf einen SILENT-Modus oder einen geringstmöglichen Drehzahlanstieg pro steigende °C einstellen.


----------



## G5. (27. August 2012)

*Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: Macho 120 extrem laut*

Danke, ich werde mal danach im BIOS suchen. Bis jetzt konnte ich nur 2 Optionen für Lüfter entdecken:

1) CPU Smart Fan Mode: disabled = immer 100 % Drehzahl, enabled: Drehzal richtet sich nach Bedarf

stand auf enabled

2) Art der Regulierung: Auto, Voltage, PWM

Stand auf Auto, habe jetzt PWM probiert, was zu keiner Veränderung geführt hat.

------

Kurz vor deinem Beitrag habe ich den Lüfter mal an meine Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen und selbst in der niedrigsten Einstellung (60 % = 900 rpm) ist er im Vergleich zu allen anderen verbauten Lüftern extrem laut. Sogar der viel kleinere Lüfter der Grafikkarte, der bereits ohne Last mit über 1300 rpm läuft, ist leiser. Ich habe mir daraufhin den Noiseblocker eLoop B12-PS bestellt, vielleicht etwas voreilig, aber wenn dieser von Haus aus schon leiser ist und sich mit BIOS-Einstellungen (die ich noch finden muss) noch weiter optimieren lässt wäre ich schon zufrieden.

PS: Falls der Vergleich hilft: Der zuvor verbaute Noiseblocker 92mm Lüfter lief auf dem EKL Sella mit über 1400 rpm und war dabei leiser als der Standardlüfter vom Macho 120 bei 1100 rpm. Eigentlich ziemlich ungewöhnlich, da ich immer dachte größer=leiser, vor allem bei weniger Umdrehungen. Oder ist der Qualitätsunterschied von den mitgelieferten Lüftern im Vergleich zu guten Stand-Alone-Lüftern einfach zu groß?

Edit: Und passen die Temperaturen aus dem vorherigen Post unter Beachtung von CPU/Takt/Kühler/rpm zusammen oder deuten sie auf einen Montagefehler hin (2 Stunden FIFA 12 haben einen Anstieg von ca. 5 Grad hervorgerufen, aber das Spiel verursacht ja auch keine wirkliche Last).


----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: Macho 120 extrem laut*

Das ist schwer zu sagen, man kann bei den Lüftern immer mal ein besseres oder schlechteres Modell erwischen. Ich z. B. habe beim vorher verbauten Macho einen Lüfter gehabt, der zwar leise war, aber ein leichtes Lagerschleifen aufwies. Dadurch war er trotz geringerer Drehzahl kaum leiser als der deutlich schneller drehende 120mm-Apollish des aktuellen ETS-T40-TA. Zwar sollte der Lüfter im Idealfall bei ~600 U/Min. im Leerlauf liegen (mein Macho war bei ca. 660 U/Min.) und dann relativ leise sein, aber wenn er schon bei geringerer Drehzahl so laut ist, scheinst du wohl ein schlechtes oder gar fehlerhaftes Modell erwischt zu haben; evtl. hätte man da einen Umtausch anfragen können. Der NB eLoop sollte allerdings sehr leise sein und trotzdem eine gute Kühlleistung erreichen; die Lüfterchen hab' ich auch im Auge für eine künftige Umrüstung.

Edit: Die Temperaturen sind erwartungsgemäß sehr gut; für maximale Hitze bietet sich z.B. Prime95 an, in Spielen bleiben die Temperaturen meist 5-10 °C geringer, je nach zusätzlicher Belastung durch Hitze der Grafikkarte.


----------



## G5. (27. August 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: Macho 120 extrem laut*

Danke, dann drehen meine Lüfter also deutlich schneller als üblich und der mitgelieferte Lüfter ist eventuell ein schlechteres Modell.

Ich habe mal wie vorgeschlagen Prime 95 laufen lassen. 3/5 Gehäuselüfter  aktiv. Gehäuse ist ziemlich eng und mit leider überdurchschnittlich viel Kabeln im Weg. CPU-Lüfter lief mit konstant 85 % =  1275 rpm (da noch an der  Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorher also 30-33 Grad und nach ca. 15 Minuten Prime 95 waren es dann 48-51 Grad (die Temperatur wurde bereits nach wenigen Minuten erreicht und blieb dann dort stehen bis zum Ende). Was mich etwas irritiert hat: Als ich den Test gestoppt habe gingen die Werte im Hardwaremonitor auf einen Schlag um ca. 10 Grad runter, also kein langsames Abkühlen. Aber ansonsten sind die Werte ok?


----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: Macho 120 extrem laut*

Das ist bei Prime95 ganz normal, bei eintretender Volllast springt die Temperatur sprunghaft an um sich dann nur noch um wenige °C zu erhöhen und schließlich auf einem maximalen Wert einzupendeln. Auch die schlagartige Reduktion bei Wechsel zum Idle ist vollkommen normal. Ich würde mal an deiner Stelle einige Spiele durchtesten, da dort wie gesagt die Grafikkarte auch noch eine Rolle bei den Temperaturen spielen kann. Deine Werte sind jedoch in Anbetracht der erwähnten Umstände gut, damit ist auch noch Luft nach oben für OC gegeben.


----------



## G5. (27. August 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: Macho 120 extrem laut*

Ok, ich habe es mal BF3 probiert (auf Ultra für mehr Temperatur, normal spiele ich mit reduzierteren Details):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU-Temperaturen sind ziemlich genau wie in Prime, allerdings habe ich den CPU-Lüfter langsamer drehen lassen (60% / 900 rpm).

Schon mal beruhigend zu wissen, dass die Temperaturen aus Prime 95 ok sind und das starke Hochdrehen des Lüfters einen anderen Grund hat.

Hier nochmal ein Foto (sorry für die Quali) des gesamten Innenraums. Der Airflow wird wie ich finde schon sehr stark unterbrochen, vor allem durch das Netzteil. Sobald meine beiden Y-Kabel da sind kann ich auch die beiden restlichen Gehäuselüfter einschalten, eventuell hilft das auch weiter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: Macho 120 extrem laut*

Dafür sind die Werte doch wirklich schon sehr gut; sobald der eine hintere ansaugende Lüfter für die Grafikkarte und der aussaugende für die ausströhmende Hitze des DHE-Prinzips laufen, werden die Temps evtl. noch ein paar °C geringer werden. Da hast du Einiges aus dem Gehäuse herausgeholt, dazu kann man nur gratulieren.


----------



## G5. (27. August 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: Macho 120 extrem laut*

Danke, das freut mich zu hören

Ich melde mich dann, sobald der eLoop da ist und ob er was gebracht hat. Wenn dann alles fertig ist (eLoop, alle Gehäuselüfter verwenden, nach Möglichkeit Kabel noch weiter sortieren) werde ich nochmal messen.


----------



## beren2707 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: Macho 120 extrem laut*

Bitte sehr. Ich bin schon sehr auf die dann erzielten Werte und deine Einschätzung zum eLoop gespannt; sollte er wirklich so leise und gleichzeitig durchsatzstark wie erhofft sein, werde ich wohl schwach werden.


----------



## G5. (29. August 2012)

*Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: Macho 120 extrem laut*

Ich komme nur noch mit Tapatalk ins Forum, da das Übertragen mit dem Computec-Account nicht geht. Ich hoffe man kann trotzdem etwas auf den Bildern erkennen.

Der eLoop ist nun eingetroffen, ich habe ihn unter den gleichen Bedingungen bei 85 % Drehzahl wie den Macho-Lüfter in Prime getestet. Die Temperaturen sind um ca. 1 Grad höher (liegt wohl daran, dass ich das eLoop-Modell mit dem geringeren Luftdurchsatz bestellt habe):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Lautstärke ist deutlich geringer, weshalb ich mit dem Tausch sehr zufrieden bin.

Ich habe mal beide Lüfter an meine Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen und mit nacheinander 100, 85 und 60 Prozent laufen lassen und das ganze gefilmt. Ich hoffe der Unterschied in der Lautstärke kommt dabei rüber, auch wenn das Mikro vom iPad nicht das beste ist:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb2YbjzDz8s

Da es nur um den Ton geht bin ich möglichst nah rangegangen, daher erkennt man nur einen Teil der Lüfter.

Edit: Im Hintergrund hört man noch den Rest des PC's, der eLoop ist also noch leiser als es im Video rüberkommt. Der Macho-Lüfter ist aber ganz gut getroffen, da er den Hintergrund einfach übertönt


----------



## beren2707 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: Macho 120 extrem laut*

Wow, das ist echt mal beeindruckend; vielen Dank für Kommentar und Video. Der eLoop ist kaum zu hören und kühlt fast genauso gut. Da werde ich wohl meine momentanen Lüfterchen langfristig austauschen.


----------



## G5. (29. August 2012)

*Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: Macho 120 extrem laut*

Ja, die eLoops sind aus meiner Sicht absolut zu empfehlen. Ich habe ja jetzt im Laufe der Zeit schon einige sehr gute Lüfter von Enermax und Noiseblocker verbaut, aber an die eLoops kommen die alle nicht ran. Auch bei Haptik/Optik sehe ich sie im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Lüftern vorne.

Für den Thermalright-Lüfter hoffe ich einfach mal, dass ich ein defektes Modell erwischt habe Wobei der Standardlüfter vom Sella auch nicht besser war.


----------



## beren2707 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: Macho 120 extrem laut*

Hmm, der Lüfter vom Macho 120 ist wirklich erstaunlich laut, so laut ist grademal mein Apollish bei 1.800 U/Min; wohl ein schlechtes Modell erwischt. Dann heißts für mich noch ein bissel warten, bis die 140mm Modelle rauskommen. Dann schlage ich zu, die Leistung bei der Lautstärke ist absolut einwandfrei und mir das Geld allemal wert.


----------



## G5. (29. August 2012)

Absolut, ich bin selbst fast schon verleitet, meine anderen beiden 120 mm Lüfter (Enermax Cluster) zu ersetzen. Aber da sie ziemlich leise sind (dafür auch nicht gerade viel Luftdurchsatz) bleiben sie wohl.

Mehr Größen wären in der Tat schön, werden aber sicher noch folgen. Für mich wären 92 mm noch interessant.

Es geht unerwartet mit einem neuen Thema weiter: VGA-Kühler.

Irgendwie bin ich mit der Lautstärke des PC's noch nicht ganz zufrieden, daher plane ich einen EKL Peter aus dem Marktplatz auf die EVGA 560Ti FBP zu packen.

Meint ihr ich kriege den unter (man findet zwar Größenangaben zum reinen Kühlkörper, aber entscheidend ist ja das "Gesamtpaket")? Habe ca. 27 cm in der Länge, 15 cm in der Breite und 6 Slots nach oben Platz.

Für die Belüftung würde ich 2 Noiseblocker B12 nehmen und hiermit anbinden:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...rctic-PWM-Adapter-fuer-VGA-Karten::18453.html + http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...nid=19E2747FD4C05D0E9D56541D0190EFF9.ASTPCCP8

Der obere einblasende Gehäuselüfter müsste weichen.

Reicht für die Kühlung wie bei der CPU auch das langsamdrehende Modell (http://geizhals.de/820091)?

Und würdet ihr das ganze allgemein für sinnvoll halten?

PS: Ich hoffe, dass das nicht als Doppelpost ausgelegt wird. Es geht ja jetzt um ein neues Thema, aber ich wollte auch keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. Falls das nicht richtig war bitte ich das zu entschuldigen und den vorherigen Beitrag zu löschen oder in diesen Beitrag zu verschieben.


----------



## beren2707 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: EKL Peter?*

Das ist schwer zu sagen. Momentan ist die Grafikkarte zwar relativ heiß, bläst aber ihre Abwärme dank DHE nach hinten, wo der ausblasende Lüfter die Hitze rauspustet. Ein Peter würde die Karte deutlich kühler und leiser bekommen, aber die trotzdem noch entstehende Abwärme könnte die CPU etwas aufheizen. Daher ist schwer zu sagen, wieviel das bringen könnte. Weil du aber eh schon mit der Grafikkarte sehr nahe am CPU-Kühler bist und einen ordentlichen Lufstrom hast, könnte es durchaus was bringen. Die Laustärke und Temperatur der Grafikkarte wird auf alle Fälle deutlich sinken, die CPU könnte aber ein paar °C wärmer werden. Zwei der 120mm bei 600-800 U/Min. würden für die 560 Ti schon ausreichen. 
Da der Kühler vmtl. noch 30-40€ kosten wird und die Lüfter auch noch mit mehr als 30€ zu Buche schlagen, musst du wissen, ob es sich noch lohnt; nicht, dass du die Karte in einem Jahr wegen zu geringer Leistung ersetzt. In dem Fall würde ich lieber etwas sparen und evtl. zu einem Modell mit gutem DHE-Referenzdesign oder gutem DHE-Custom-Kühler greifen (momentan nur von HIS).


----------



## G5. (30. August 2012)

*Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: EKL Peter?*

Danke, das hilft mir sehr weiter. Insgesamt überwiegen also die Vorteile. Die Grafikkarte soll erstmal so lange wie möglich bleiben, aber auch wenn es nur für 1 Jahr ist kann ich ja dann immer noch den Peter weiterverkaufen oder eventuell sogar für die neue Karte weiterbenutzen. Da die 560Ti von EVGA ist behalte ich sogar die Garantie, wenn ich das richtig sehe.

Ich würde es erstmal wie folgt machen:
Die beiden Enermax-Cluster (http://geizhals.de/357975) von der Front für den Peter verwenden (mittels Adaptern direkt an den VGA-Lüfteranschluss anbinden). Da sie bei niedrigen Drehzahlen auch leise sind sollte das ausreichen, falls nicht kann ich immernoch auf die eLoops wechseln.

Den Platz des unteren Cluster nimmt ein NB eLoop B12-PS ein, der obere wird nicht ersetzt (weil dort jetzt der Peter sitzt).

Ich hoffe danach gibt der PC endlich Ruhe im Idle bzw. fällt mir jetzt nicht mehr viel zum Verbessern in Sachen Luftkühlung ein


----------



## G5. (5. September 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: EKL Peter?*

Der Peter ist nun verbaut und das ganze sieht jetzt so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(rpm Angaben im Idle)

Hier noch die Temperaturen. Viel kühler ist die GPU nicht geworden, aber das ist wohl normal im Idle. Unter Last ist der Unterschied dann hoffentlich größer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die beiden Front-Gehäuselüfter (Enermax Cluster) für den Peter genommen und diese bisher nicht ersetzt. Für den oberen ist jetzt kein Platz mehr. Macht es Sinn, auf den Platz des unteren (direkt an der Gehäusewand auf Höhe des CPU-Lüfters) wieder einen 120mm Lüfter zu setzen oder wäre dieser zu nah am CPU-Lüfter? Und was könnte man jetzt noch verbessern für die Lautstärke?


----------



## beren2707 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: EKL Peter?*

Das sieht doch schonmal gut aus, der Peter passt perfekt rein und hat sogar noch Platz! Ob ein weiterer Frontlüfter sinnvoll wäre, hängt davon ab, wie sich die Temperaturen entwickelt haben. Wenn du Spiele testest, solltest du erkennen können, ob die Verteilung der Grafikkartenabwärme den CPU-Kühler beeinträchtigt; dafür bieten sich z.B. Crysis (2), BF3, Skyrim etc. an. Es kann durchaus sein, dass ein zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter an der Front die Luft durch die Öffnungen besser anziehen kann; der doch einige Zentimeter dahinterliegende eLoop kann natürlich weniger Zug aufbauen als ein direkt anliegender Lüfter. Weil ein weiterer Lüfter aber Geld kostet und die Lautstärke minimal erhöht, würde ich es davon abhängig machen, wie sich die Temperaturen verhalten. Die beiden hinteren Lüfter könnten eventuell schon ausreichen, um den Luftstrom stabil zu halten.


----------



## G5. (5. September 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: EKL Peter?*

Danke. Ja, den Platz habe ich mir durch Verschieben des Mainboards um ca. 1,5 - 2 cm nach hinten auch hart erarbeitet

Habe jetzt wie vorgeschlagen mit BF3 getestet (wieder Online mit der Voreinstellung Ultra):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergleich nochmal die Werte vor dem Umbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CPU-Temperatur ist sogar etwas gefallen (allerdings war die Raumtemperatur damals auch höher), scheint also dass der eLoop trotz versetzter Position alleine genügend Luft zufüuhren kann.
Was mich wundert sind die 76 Grad der Grafikkarte. Das ist exakt der Wert, den der Referenzkühler auch geschafft hat (immerhin drehen die Graka-Lüfter jetzt aber langsamer). Eventuell sitzt der Peter aber auch nicht richtig.

Irgendetwas im PC ist immer noch relativ laut, konnte es aber noch nicht genau lokalisieren.

Was würdest du auf Grundlage dieser Ergebnisse vorschlagen?


----------



## beren2707 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: EKL Peter?*

Ich vermute, dass die Lüfter bei 570 U/min. zu wenig Druck erzeugen und nicht genug Frischluft ansaugen können (da sie ja nicht durch einen Frontlüfter versorgt werden) sowie zu schwach sind, um ordentlich Luft durch die Lamellen zu pressen. Daher würde ich erneut mit 800 U/Min. testen, ob dabei Verbesserungen auftreten. Was jetzt noch laut sein könnte...schwer zu sagen; die Lüfter könnte man ja relativ einfach durch kurzes Abstecken ausschließen.


----------



## G5. (5. September 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: EKL Peter?*

Das kann sein, ich werde beim nächsten mal in BF3 vorher die Lüftergeschwindigkeit dementsprechend im Afterburner einstellen. Falls nicht muss ich wohl andere Lüfter kaufen, da kein Platz für einen Frontlüfter ist. 

Oder behindert der 92 mm Noiseblocker Lüfter (Nr. 3 auf dem Bild) jetzt den Luftstrom des Peters, in dem er Luft nach hinten wegsaugt?

Ich habe gerade alle Lüfter einzeln abgesteckt (außer Netzteil bzw. kann ich da nicht sehen, ob überhaupt der Lüfter läuft), die sind nicht mehr laut. Im Bereich der (mechanischen) Festplatte staut sich trotz eigenem Lüfter sehr viel warme Luft. Sie wird dabei ziemlich heiß auf der Oberfläche. Auch das Geräusch kommt aus diesem Bereich, daher würde ich jetzt fast auf die Festplatte als Lärmquelle tippen, eventuell noch das optische Laufwerk (auch wenn es nicht aktiv arbeitet). Es könnte aber auch vom Netzteil kommen, schwierig einzuschätzen.


----------



## beren2707 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Alpenföhn Sella durch den neuen Macho 120 ersetzen? Update: EKL Peter?*

Einfach mal die Festplatte vom Stromanschluss trennen und ins Bios gehen. Sollte der Lärm noch vorhanden sein, könnte es das Netzteil sein (glaube ich aber eher nicht, ist eigentlich ein leises semipassives Modell).


----------

